# Low Disk Space on Micros e7 Workstation!



## vivianterzian

Problem is NOT on the back office computer - already checked and there is plenty of space on the C and D drives. This is driving me crazy. I can't get access into the workstation memory from the back office computer (that I know of).

With every transaction at the Workstation, I am seeing the error message: Low Disk Space.

Through the back office computer, I was able to check that the disk space is indeed low ..... but I cannot find a way to fix the problem or access the storage on the workstation. The funny thing is that I was certain that the workstation does NOT store any information after the End of Day when everything is transmitted and then backed up onto the server. I unplugged it last night, hoping for an easy fix, but it didn't work. I'm so afraid that it will stop taking transactions at the worst possible time of day. Any advice would be most appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## SpywareDr

Welcome to TSF! :smile:

Micros 3700 Low Disk Space Warning - Point of sale systems - Tek-Tips

Micros Point Of Sale Usefull Information: RES 3700 - Low Disk Space Common Causes.

https://www.google.com/#newwindow=1&q=Low+Disk+Space+on+Micros+e7+Workstation

?


----------



## vivianterzian

Thank you. I have to "phone a friend" to help me implement some of the suggestions, but I sincerely appreciate your help. I feel a little more hopeful now!


----------



## SpywareDr

You're welcome. Got my fingers crossed for you. Let us know the outcome?


----------



## vivianterzian

Sorry to report that we are still seeing the error message when we try to do any transaction at the workstation. So far, it's still processing transactions, but that probably won't last long.

1. - we searched both C and D drives for bad files with the end .bad. We also searched for .good files - which we didn't find either.

2. We also searched all "hidden" files - to no avail.

Any other suggestions ???? Please!


----------



## SpywareDr

Well that's a bummer. :sad:

Have you been through say at least a couple dozen of those Google links? 

If so and still no luck, hopefully someone with some experience solving "_Low Disk Space on Micros e7 Workstation!_"'s will be along soon with some other suggestions.


----------



## vivianterzian

Yes, thank you - most of the advice on those links was to find a ".bad" file - which I can't seem to find any of. 

So, yes, PLEASE, if anyone has any thoughts or ideas, please let me know!


----------

